# Dash trim color change



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw another thread in which the OP painted his silver dash trim to match his car's exterior. I did the same with mine this evening, and I really like the effect.









The lighter patches on the right are just glare. I'll try to get some daylight shots from various angles tomorrow.


----------



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)

looks nice, how does that trim come off?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Easy peasy. Use a plastic knife (or a trim panel removal tool, if you're fancy) to pry up the chrome trim ring on the shifter boot and lift it up over the shifter. Pry gently under the lower edges of the shifter trim panel (the lower bit) to ease it out of the console. Remove the TC switch from the underside of the lower trim piece with a Phillips screwdriver, it's held on with two screws. Set the panel aside and do the same with the upper panel, and disengage the clips holding the vents in (five on each side). Paint as desired and let dry thoroughly. If you tend to scuff your car's interior plastics, I'd suggest a couple of layers of clearcoat. Installation Is The Reverse Of Removal(tm).


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

I did mine red to match the exterior, but still haven't been able to get the silver trim off of the automatic shifter, nor get the silver trim from around the steering wheel... hopefully soon...


----------



## Brischke (Apr 25, 2012)

Interesting, what type of paint is used for this? Any way to get exact match with factory colors (cheaply)?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Brischke said:


> Interesting, what type of paint is used for this? Any way to get exact match with factory colors (cheaply)?


Cheap, no. I got factory touch-up paint from my dealer, one can each of spray and bottle for $13 each (I used spray for this, will be doing the large bowties with spray and the small ones with the brush). I couldn't find a Duplicolor close enough to Ice Blue for my liking. If you have any experience at all with plastic models, this project is a cakewalk.


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a 2011 crystal red tintcoat. NOBODY (even the local dealers) have an exact match spray. I found another brand (can't remember the name) that is as close as you can get - you can hardly notice the difference when the painted parts are held near the body. I have debated using this same to do the bowties, but may go black instead.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

here locally we have a paint shop which i have known them for years and i worked for them for a while and will prob go back to working for them in the winter. but they can match any paint I have not seen them fail at it once.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

aciz said:


> I have a 2011 crystal red tintcoat. NOBODY (even the local dealers) have an exact match spray. I found another brand (can't remember the name) that is as close as you can get - you can hardly notice the difference when the painted parts are held near the body. I have debated using this same to do the bowties, but may go black instead.


Yeah, my dealer had to order it, took two weeks to come in. If you can get it close enough locally, by all means do it.


----------

